# XV: c'est parti...



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

... et bien parti


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Octobre 2003)

Ouais, pourtant on avait affaire à un adversaire qui visait le titre


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

Eh oui. Le match était quand même beau et il y a de superbes enchainements. Je suis un peu rassuré sur le XV de France mais encore faut-il que ça tienne jusqu'a la fin !


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2003)

Bah au moins ils ont fait mieux que le foot, ils ont marqué des points


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah au moins ils ont fait mieux que le foot, ils ont marqué des points



Mieux, que ça ! Ils ont bien joué, eux !


----------



## azerty (12 Octobre 2003)

...bof, c'était plutôt brouillon...

c'est pas avec ça qu'ils tiendront face aux Gibis...


----------



## krystof (12 Octobre 2003)

Ils ne jouent pas avec leurs pieds, en fait.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne jouent pas avec leurs pieds, en fait.



Ils n'utilisent pas les pieds-bot Franck Leboeuf !


----------



## bebert (12 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... et bien parti



Allez les bleus !

Cinq prétendants au titre : Australie, Angleterre, Afrique du sud, Nouvelle Zélande et France.

Ça va être coton, une place en demi-finale, ce serait déjà cool !


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> une place en demi-finale



... dans les tribunes ...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Allez les bleus !
> 
> Cinq prétendants au titre : Australie, Angleterre, Afrique du sud, Nouvelle Zélande et France.
> 
> Ça va être coton, une place en demi-finale, ce serait déjà cool !



Six prétendants au titre : Australie, Angleterre, Afrique du sud, Nouvelle Zélande, Irlande et France.


----------



## bebert (12 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Six prétendants au titre : Australie, Angleterre, Afrique du sud, Nouvelle Zélande, Irlande et France.



Héhé, faut arrêter de boire de la guinaisseuuuhh !


----------



## bebert (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ... dans les tribunes ...



Toujours aussi déprimé ?


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Six prétendants au titre : Australie, Angleterre, Afrique du sud, Nouvelle Zélande, Irlande et France.



Et la belgique ?


----------



## Yip (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et la belgique ?




Ils admirent certains joueurs bâtis comme des tonneaux.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Ils admirent certains joueurs bâtis comme des tonneaux.



Ah oui les belges préfèrent percer les barriques à la fin du match !!!


----------



## Yip (12 Octobre 2003)

Des barriques comme ça ?


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Des barriques comme ça ?



Au moins !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et la belgique ?



Déconne pas : y a même des Suisses qui jouent au foot


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Déconne pas : y a même des Suisses qui jouent au foot



Ca ne m'étonne pas. La suisse puissance maritime incontestée qui gagne l'America's Cup peut très bien jouer au foot !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne m'étonne pas. La suisse puissance maritime incontestée qui gagne l'America's Cup peut très bien jouer au foot !



et que dire de leur armée


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et que dire de leur armée



J'ai vu les commandos de marine suisse dans un reportage : impressionnant !


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

p'tain les japonais, comment ils ont fait courir les écossais !!


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> p'tain les japonais, comment ils ont fait courir les écossais !!



Oui ils courraient comme leurs collègues du foot lors du mondial. Ils n'ont pas beaucoup de technique, mais sont sacrément volontaire !


----------



## Alex666 (13 Octobre 2003)

les jap sont pas assez balaise... ca compte...


----------



## Nexka (13 Octobre 2003)

Ouaip, ils sont très volontaires ces japonais, il me tarde que l'on joue contre eux.


----------



## Yip (13 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, ils sont très volontaires ces japonais, il me tarde que l'on joue contre eux.



Il y en a quand même quelques-uns de balaises, et puis ils manquent surtout de technique (quoique les écossais ont fait pas mal de petites fautes aussi).

Comme au foot, je pense que d'ici quelques années il faudra prendre leur équipe au sérieux et plus comme une nation mineure dans ce sport.

La France est bien assez souvent championne en arts martiaux japonais...


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

Le Japon est classé 6eme dans le monde pour le nombre de licencié dans les club de rugby. Ca devrait les aider. C'est leur championnat qui est mal foutu et défavorise l'équipe nationale.


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2003)

Merci Foquenne.

Sinon pour les roumains dommage, c'est dur d'apprendre à jouer avec les pays du Sud. Record d'essais pour les australiens.

Dans un peu moins d'une heure on verra comment les courageux japonais résistent aux français.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Le Japon est classé 6eme dans le monde pour le nombre de licencié dans les club de rugby.



C'est dingue.


----------



## Yip (18 Octobre 2003)

20 à 6 au bout de 30 mn mais les japonais résistent pas mal en défense...


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2003)

l'essais que les nippons on mis


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2003)

les nippons sont revenu a 4 points des français !!


----------



## Yip (18 Octobre 2003)

Bravo les japonais (et les français) 51 à 29 c'est plus qu'honorable, nettement mieux que les Fidji en tous cas.


Contrat rempli avec les 5 points engrangés pour les bleus.


----------



## bebert (18 Octobre 2003)

Beau match, merci aux japonais, félicitations aux français !


----------



## azerty (19 Octobre 2003)

..mouais, quand il y a des essais et que la France gagne, c'est tjs un beau match... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







..mais y'a pas de quoi pavoiser, les essais qu'ils ont marqués ne seraient jamais passé contre une équipe valable, et on peut noter que c'est la première fois de leur carrière que les nippons réussisssent à marquer des essais contre une équipe du top 10...

      ...Laporte a dû encore piquer sa crise dans les vestiaires...


----------



## bebert (19 Octobre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ..mouais, quand il y a des essais et que la France gagne, c'est tjs un beau match...



J'ai trouvé que c'était un beau match, non pas parce que c'était facile, mais parce que c'était difficile et que l'on a gagné. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils en ont bavé mais il y avait de bons moments, c'est tout.
Ça va être autre chose face à l'Angleterre !!!


----------



## Yip (19 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé que c'était un beau match, non pas parce que c'était facile, mais parce que c'était difficile et que l'on a gagné.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a d'abord France/Écosse et France/États-Unis


----------



## kamkil (19 Octobre 2003)

A votre avis on va la gagner cette coupe?
On a des chances quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pour quelle date la finale? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Aux chiottes les japs!!


----------



## Yip (19 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis on va la gagner cette coupe?
> On a des chances quand même
> 
> 
> ...



La gagner mmh, on a des chances mais je crois plus à l'Angleterre ou aux All-Blacks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Le calendrier de la coupe du monde. 


20/11 finale 3ème  place
Sydney Stadium Australia
20h00 locales  10h00 à Paris

22/11 Finale
Sydney Stadium Australia
20h00 locales  10h00 à Paris


Pour les Japonais, ils ont été d'honolables advelsailes


----------



## bebert (19 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Y a d'abord France/Écosse et France/États-Unis



Les écossais, on va leur tailler un kilt, les ricains on va leur montrer notre arme de destruction massive !


----------



## benjamin (19 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> La gagner mmh, on a des chances mais je crois plus à l'Angleterre ou aux All-Blacks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis dégoûté : j'ai un pote qui a gagné des places pour les demi-finales, la petite finale et la finale, les nuits à l'hôtel et le voyage en Australie, grâce à un concours au café Oz. En plus, si la France n'est pas en finale, et que l'Australie l'est, les deux places, revendues au marché noir, vont valoir très très cher


----------



## Nexka (20 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dégoûté : j'ai un pote qui a gagné des places pour les demi-finales, la petite finale et la finale, les nuits à l'hôtel et le voyage en Australie, grâce à un concours au café Oz. En plus, si la France n'est pas en finale, et que l'Australie l'est, les deux places, revendues au marché noir, vont valoir très très cher



Hmmm euh?! Il a une copine ton copain????


----------



## benjamin (20 Octobre 2003)

Cela dépend des weekends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais il y va avec son frère. Tu peux être sûr, pourtant, que je me suis déjà proposé pour le voyage


----------



## Nexka (20 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Cela dépend des weekends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Etre sûrE.... Sinon je me serais pas proposée pour être sa copine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bah tant pis, ça vallait le coup d'essayer. Puis en 2007 elle est en France la coupe du monde. Patience et longueur de temps...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

*c'est à 12:30*


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

Encore une bonne journée de rugby.

Tout d'abord une pensée pour ces pauvres namibien qui ont pris 22 essais et on été battu 142 à 0 par les australiens. L'apprentissage du rugby peut être difficile ...

Sinon le match (en ce moment) Italie-Galles est équilibré et le début est pas mal.

Dans 90 minutes on verra la France


----------



## krystof (25 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord une pensée pour ces pauvres namibien qui ont pris 22 essais et on été battu 142 à 0 par les australiens. L'apprentissage du rugby peut être difficile ...



Tous ces scores rendent le tournoi hyper intéressant.

A quand un Australie-Gabon (328 à 0) qu'on puisse s'amuser un peu ?


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces scores rendent le tournoi hyper intéressant.
> 
> A quand un Australie-Gabon (328 à 0) qu'on puisse s'amuser un peu ?



Le problème du rugby, c'est qu'il y a une trop grande disparité des équipes dans le monde. Si on prennait que les bonnes équipes, il n'y en aurait pas assez et certains continents ne seraient pas représentés ...

Ceci-dit, si tu fais un match de foot Brezil-Nouvelle Zélande ou Italie-Tonga, ca risque aussi d'être le massacre ...


----------



## Sir (25 Octobre 2003)

Si la France retrouve son French Flair , la France ira en finale .


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

Dommage pour l'Italie. Ils n'étaient pas loin ...

A la France de défendre l'honneur latin !


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

Le XV de France se bat bien !!! 4 essais pour 41 à 9 !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Le XV de France se bat bien !!! 4 essais pour 41 à 9 !




*44  à 9 *





miam


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

*51  à  9* 


youpee


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *51  à  9*
> 
> 
> youpee



Oui belle victoire !!! Mais contre qui vont-ils jouer en quart de finale ? Irlande ou Argentine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon il y a un truc marrant dans le groupe C. Ce sont les Samoa en tête devant l'Afrique du Sud (10 points chacun). Malgrès ses belles victoires, l'Angleterre (9 points) n'est que troisième et donc pas encore qualifiée pour les quarts ...


----------



## kabeha (25 Octobre 2003)




----------



## bebert (26 Octobre 2003)

Bravo les bleus ! Je ne pensais pas que ça allait être aussi facile !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bientôt les quarts, j'attend cela avec impatience !  pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du tout !!!


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *51  à  9*
> 
> youpee



cool je flippais un peu après la première pénalité ratée de Michalak !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















note pour Baax : crie pas si fort ! je t'ai entendu d'ici !!


----------



## baax (26 Octobre 2003)

16-10 pour les samoa a la mi-temps !!! On se prendrait presque a y croire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ca n'a pas duré. Essai de pénalisation pour les angliches (un peu vite accordé a mon goût  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
16-20

Pénalité Samoa a la 55e
19-20

On n'a pas eu beaucoup de surprise depuis le début de cette coupe ! Il serait temps que les samoans nous en offre une !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







COMON SAMOA ! KICK THEIR F*****G *SS !


----------



## baax (26 Octobre 2003)

60e
Pénalité samoa des 22

Samoa 22 - 20 Angleterre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pauvres Anglais !


----------



## baax (26 Octobre 2003)

64e

Drop de wilkinson apres 2 occas d'essais pour les angliches

Samoa 22 - 23 Angleterre

Les grands-bretons commencent a accélérer et les samoans a ralentir....


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2003)

Oui c'est très chaud comme match !


----------



## baax (26 Octobre 2003)

Beau match. Bravo aux Samoans.
L'angleterre est toujours en course pour se faire battre en demi-finale !


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *51  à  9*
> 
> 
> youpee



une bonne branlé quoi


----------



## Alex666 (26 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Oui belle victoire !!! Mais contre qui vont-ils jouer en quart de finale ? Irlande ou Argentine ?



se sera plutot Irlande ou australie (avec une pref pour l'irlande)


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2003)

On va se taper les Irlandais en quarts de finale , pour les battres il faudra nous rendre une copie tel le match contre l'ecosse en jouant un debut de premiere mi temps , digne du rugby francais ( cf 2eme mi temps France Ecosse ) .
Avec l'arrive de Bory , l'equipe francaise va etre plus costaud et monte nettement en puissance .
Contre les States , Laporte expirimentera une equipe , des combinaisons etc , ca sera un peu un match de " degrassage " .
Sir.


----------



## baax (26 Octobre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'arrive de Bory , le pack francais va etre plus costaud et monte nettement en puissance .



Nous aurait-on menti ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bory passe de son poste d'ailier a celui de talonneur ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Laporte usurpateur !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Octobre 2003)

merci de cette analyse cher Sir, mais que pensez vous du match de la France contre les USA en ce moment ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Octobre 2003)

_Attendez je vous coupe Sir, on m'annonce que les Ecossais sont actuellement en phase de préparation ... tout de suite les images ... _


----------



## bebert (31 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> merci de cette analyse cher Sir, mais que pensez vous du match de la France contre les USA en ce moment ?



J'ai pas encore la télé au boulot désolé. Ah mais on me souffle dans mon oreillette que la france mène par 26 à 5 !


----------



## Nexka (31 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _Attendez je vous coupe Sir, on m'annonce que les Ecossais sont actuellement en phase de préparation ... tout de suite les images ... _



Ah non mais c'est pas un vrai.... Après un match des 5 nations j'ai eut l'occasion de vérifier personnellement la légende, et elle est vrai... Les écossais ne portent rien sous leur kilt... Alors c'est koi ce slip rouge hein???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ursupateur


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah non mais c'est pas un vrai.... Après un match des 5 nations j'ai eut l'occasion de vérifier personnellement la légende, et elle est vrai... Les écossais ne portent rien sous leur kilt... Alors c'est koi ce slip rouge hein???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hum hum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir que tu nous expliques comment l'occasion s'est présentée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... (provoquée ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah non mais c'est pas un vrai.... Après un match des 5 nations j'ai eut l'occasion de vérifier personnellement la légende, et elle est vrai... Les écossais ne portent rien sous leur kilt... Alors c'est koi ce slip rouge hein???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu soulèves les jupes des mecs, toi maintenant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est du propre !!


----------



## aricosec (31 Octobre 2003)

les américains y regarderons a deux fois avant de nous déclarer la guerre,pensez donc,nous n'avons envoyé que l'arriere garde pour les massacrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
ça,ça fout les j'tons


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah non mais c'est pas un vrai.... Après un match des 5 nations j'ai eut l'occasion de vérifier personnellement la légende, et elle est vrai... Les écossais ne portent rien sous leur kilt... Alors c'est koi ce slip rouge hein???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah sous le slip kilt, ils ne portent rien


----------



## Nexka (31 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Hum hum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah en fait on était dans un pub, et les escaliers pour descendre aux toilettes n'avaient pas de contres marches... Alors avec une copine on s'était mise là pour... euh... Vérifier... La légende quoi... 
Puis a un moment un Ecossai est descendu et nous a surpris le nez en l'air sous l'escalier. Il nous a demandé ce kon fesait là, et donc on lui a expliqué... Alors il s'est planté devant nous, nous a dit kon se compliquait bien la vie, qu'il suffisait de demander, et il a levé son Kilt..... Et nous on est restée comme deux ronds de flans... Bouche bée...


----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ... Bouche bée...



C'était une invitation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ok, je sors.


----------



## Nexka (31 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je sors.



Oui hmmm vaut mieux... Surtout qu'on devait à peine avoir 17ans.. Et que le monsieur Ecossai avait la quarantaine... Arfff... Mais bon je devrais faire plus attention aux expressions que j'utilise


----------



## krystof (1 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'on devait à peine avoir 17ans..



Et déjà en train de regarder sous les jupes des garçons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> les américains y regarderons a deux fois avant de nous déclarer la guerre,pensez donc,nous n'avons envoyé que l'arriere garde pour les massacrer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le XV sait nager contrairement au Charles De Gaulle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si seulement on pouvait leur mettre la même paté au basket, je pense au ca ferais du bruit !


----------



## Nexka (1 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et déjà en train de regarder sous les jupes des garçons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arff


----------



## krystof (1 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Le XV sait nager contrairement au Charles De Gaulle !



Il ne savait pas nager Charles de Gaulle


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2003)

Bien ce sera l'Irlande pour les quart de finale. On n'est pas passé loin d'avoir l'Australie 17-16 ...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Novembre 2003)

En attendant la fin de la semaine


----------



## bebert (4 Novembre 2003)

Ça va être chaud dimanche.

PS : j'ai encore jamais bu de bière un dimanche matin devant la télé !


----------



## aricosec (4 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça va être chaud dimanche.
> 
> PS : j'ai encore jamais bu de bière un dimanche matin devant la télé !


.
et bien sur tu ne bois pas autre chose avec VIEUX RALEUR ET KRYSTOF,remarque que ça se pourrait,ils auront déja visité tout les rades de ta rue


----------



## krystof (4 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> et bien sur tu ne bois pas autre chose avec VIEUX RALEUR ET KRYSTOF,remarque que ça se pourrait,ils auront déja visité tout les rades de ta rue



Faut bien prendre connaissance des lieux où l'on se trouve, non


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2003)

08:30 &gt; FRANCE-IRLANDE


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2003)

Et c'est parti


----------



## bebert (9 Novembre 2003)

Salut GlobalCut ! Fait chauffer la Guinness et que le meilleur gagne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Allez les bleeuuuuuuuus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## bebert (9 Novembre 2003)

France 7 - 0 Irlande !!! Yessss !


----------



## bebert (9 Novembre 2003)

Mi-temps :

France 27 - 0 Irlande.


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Novembre 2003)

mi-temps FRA 27 - 0 IRL


----------



## bebert (9 Novembre 2003)

La France en 1/2 finale !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Novembre 2003)

Allez, plus que deux match comme celui-ci (enfin surtout comme la première mi-temps) et c'est bon


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2003)

Allez la France


----------



## krystof (9 Novembre 2003)

Vive l'Irlande !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vive l'Irlande !



YES


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2003)

mais l'Irlande a perdu


----------



## krystof (10 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais l'Irlande a perdu



Et ?

Pour la peine, tu seras privé de Guinness.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais l'Irlande a perdu



et alors ? c'est une superbe équipe quand même


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2003)

j'ai tout bu pour feter ça


----------



## Yip (10 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et alors ? c'est une superbe équipe quand même




Ouaip !!


Et j'ai adoré Galthié dans les bras du joueur Irlandais qui prends sa retraite, à la fin !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tout bu pour feter ça



Tout se fête en Irlande


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2003)

mais je pourrai pas fêter la saint patrick


----------



## minime (10 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai adoré Galthié dans les bras du joueur Irlandais qui prends sa retraite, à la fin !



Il en avait parlé dans une interview avant ce match.

_Je pense que le pilier Keith Wood, le capitaine des Irlandais, qui doit aussi prendre sa  retraite internationale après cette coupe du monde, se trouve dans le même état d'esprit que moi. Bref, en résumé, ce quart de  finale, ce sera lui ou moi._


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip !!
> 
> 
> Et j'ai adoré Galthié dans les bras du joueur Irlandais qui prends sa retraite, à la fin !



Comme quoi ça peut etre supra emouvant le rugby


----------



## krystof (10 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> supra



J'adore ce qualificatif. On ne l'utilise jamais assez souvent à mon goût.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Du genre : c'est supra ce que tu fais, continue.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Du genre : c'est supra ce que tu fais, continue.



j'espère qu'ils vont t'entendre, pour dimanche


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'ils vont t'entendre, pour dimanche



Dimanche matin direction le pub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais pas ce que va donner la Guinness dès 10h du mat


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche matin direction le pub
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dimanche dernier, à 8h30, j'ai vraiment pas put.... Ce dimanche le match finit vers 11h30, nikel pour l'apéro.


----------



## Alex666 (14 Novembre 2003)

se reveillé pour une branlée ok mais pas devans la télé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> se reveillé pour une branlée ok mais pas devans la télé



ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'es anglais


----------



## melaure (14 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche dernier, à 8h30, j'ai vraiment pas put.... Ce dimanche le match finit vers 11h30, nikel pour l'apéro.



Oui en effet. Il ne faut non plus rater l'autre demi-finale. C'est sérieux là !


----------



## Alex666 (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ah bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je n'ai pas précisé pour ki la branlée

ma copine est anglaise ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> ma copine est anglaise ...



présente-lui des maintenant mes condoléances...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas précisé pour ki la branlée
> 
> ma copine est anglaise ...



Pas de chance


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais je pourrai pas fêter la saint patrick



tu seras même pas là pour moi !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu seras même pas là pour moi !



Y'a une fête à Clermont et tu m'as rien dit ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une fête à Clermont et tu m'as rien dit ?



bah toujours pour la Saint Patrick ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais si tu peux passer, no problemo : viendez nombreux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (et pis en mars une AES à clermont ca pourrait etre marrant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2003)

En plus c'est beau le rugby.... 








Tention les modos, zavaient pas interet à me mettre une imprimante à la place!!!!


----------



## me (15 Novembre 2003)

En ce moment, je suis a New York. Les matchs sont diffuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais avec 72h de decalage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'etait trop cher de payer les droits pour le direct alors que les ricains ne regardent pas).

Donc dur de voir les matchs en direct.

J'ai, alors essaye d'ecouter sur Sud Radio sur internet (mais j'arrive pas), je me suis dit qu'il fallait mieux avoir l'image...

Il y a des sites (ITV, la chaine anglaise) qui proposent une diffusion video sur internet... j'ai failli me laisser tenter, mais j'ai un peu peur de la qualite.

Finalement, je crois que je vais me replier sur l'unique pub de New York ou ils vont diffuser la demi-finale (heu... c'est vrai que ca va faire un peu tot 4h du matin ici)... L'avantage, c'est que c'est toujours bourre d'anglais donc il y a de l'ambiance. L'inconvenient, c'est qu'ils demandent 20 dollars par personne (ils ont en fait un satellite qui leur permet de capter une chaine speciale et de la redifuser sur leurs ecrans geants)...

Pfou... il faut vraiment etre motive... Mais bon, ca en vaut la peine. Aller les bleus. Aller les bleus.


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2003)

Sont parfait......


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, je suis a New York. Les matchs sont diffuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et il y a des américains qui s'y intéressent ou seulement des expatriés ou immigrés des pays du Rugby ?


----------



## me (15 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et il y a des américains qui s'y intéressent ou seulement des expatriés ou immigrés des pays du Rugby ?



Uniquement les francais, anglais et irlandais expatries...

Cela dit, il y a des clubs (avec dedans beaucoup de francais, anglais et irlandais expatries) avec quelques americains, mais il est vrai que le rugby n'est pas tres connu ici (ceux qui connaissent ont l'impression que c'est pareil que le foot US, mais en plus dangereux puisqu'il n'y a pas de protections, alors que ca n'a quand meme pas grand chose a voir).

Enfin, il ne faut pas se plaindre, je n'ai toujours pas trouve un americain qui savait ce qu'etait le handball.


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, il ne faut pas se plaindre, je n'ai toujours pas trouve un americain qui savait ce qu'etait le handball.



Ah ? Etonnant. Ils ne particpent pas aux coupes du monde ? Ils doivent attendre qu'un pays européen les batte en basket pour se mettre au hand ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin pour en revenir au Rugby, ce ne sont pas les gens originaires des Royaumes-Unis qui doivent manquer sur la côte est ...

Aller premier choc dans 8H30 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Aller premier choc dans 8H30 !!!



merci, ça m'évitera de chercher l'heure...


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2003)

C'est pas à 10 heures ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

si, si: 'tit déj. devant TV


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> si, si: 'tit déj. devant TV



Et ya maman qui t'amène ta mousse ?


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> si, si: 'tit déj. devant TV



J'ai pas les yeux en face des trous : Melaure a dit 1+8h30= 9h30. Vous me suivez ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon mi-temps : 13 à 7 pour l'Australie.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas les yeux en face des trous : Melaure a dit 1+8h30= 9h30. Vous me suivez ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



s'est trompé le melaure


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas les yeux en face des trous : Melaure a dit 1+8h30= 9h30. Vous me suivez ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui l'emission commençait bien à 9H30 ... Histoire d'avoir un petit briefing d'avant match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un match accroché !!! Avec de belles choses même si ça ne marque pas beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Oui l'emission commençait bien à 9H30 ... Histoire d'avoir un petit briefing d'avant match
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça va être difficile pour nous en finale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ah bon, on y est pas encore_


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ça va être difficile pour nous en finale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas trop le rugby (les autres sports non plus d'ailleurs.)
On est en demi face aux Anglais, je crois? C'est ça?
Les spécialistes ont un pronostic?
Avons nous une chance de passer en finale ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas trop le rugby (les autres sports non plus d'ailleurs.)
> On est en demi face aux Anglais, je crois? C'est ça?
> Les spécialistes ont un pronostic?
> Avons nous une chance de passer en finale ?



tout vrai: on joue les anglais demain à 10 heures


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tout vrai: on joue les anglais demain à 10 heures



Et que vaut le jeu français face aux grands bretons ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ça va être difficile pour nous en finale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on verra ca demain, mais j'y crois fort


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et que vaut le jeu français face aux grands bretons ?



Attention PetIrix, les Grand Bretons englobent aussi les Ecossais (qu'on a battu), une partie des Irlandais (qu'on a battu) et les Gallois (on les a pas joués) Demain on joue juste contre les Rosbeefs et non contre un mixte des quatres équipes de Grande Bretagne.
Je sais je suis pontilleuse, mais bon il y a quand même une grosse différence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sinon oui je pense que l'on a nos chances.


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Attention PetIrix, les Grand Bretons englobent aussi les Ecossais (qu'on a battu), une partie des Irlandais (qu'on a battu) et les Gallois (on les a pas joués) Demain on joue juste contre les Rosbeefs et non contre un mixte des quatres équipes de Grande Bretagne.
> Je sais je suis pontilleuse, mais bon il y a quand même une grosse différence.
> 
> 
> ...



Je savais qu'on allait me faire la réflexion.
Je n'ai pas voulu éditer.
Mais j'ma rendu compte de mon gourrement !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(La rose, le trefle, le chardon, et ... et ... et ben chais pu !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

le coq et le poireau


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le coq et le poireau



Ah oui, coq et poireau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ben si on n'avait pas marché sur des oeufs, ça aurait pu tourner au vinaigre.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, coq et poireau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le tout étant de ne pas rater l'omelette


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le tout étant de ne pas rater l'omelette



Et de ne pas oublier l'indispensable port de la coquille.


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2003)

L'angleterre est ultra-favorite comme l'était les néo-zémandais. Tous espoir est permis.

Les Anglais ne se sont pas révélés comme dominateur face aux Gallois. La victoire en quart n'a pas été facile. Les Français ont leur chance.


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Et l'autre demi c'est Australie / Qui ?


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et l'autre demi c'est Australie / Qui ?



Australie- All black (nouvelle zelande) et c'est les Australiens qui viennent de gagner.


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Australie- All black (nouvelle zelande) et c'est les Australiens qui viennent de gagner.



C'est peut-être pas plus mal.

Il me semble qu'on avait éliminé les blacks il y a 4 ans en demi.
Ils l'ont très mal digéré.
En imaginant passer en finale, je crois qu'on aurait passé 90 mauvaises minutes.


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être pas plus mal.
> 
> Il me semble qu'on avait éliminé les blacks il y a 4 ans en demi.
> Ils l'ont très mal digéré.
> En imaginant passer en finale, je crois qu'on aurait passé 90 mauvaises minutes.



Certes mais la défaite en finale contre l'Australie a été cuisante il y a 4 ans ... Le match France-Angleterre va être dur et je ne sais pas si le vainqueur sera encore en forme pour battre l'Australie ...


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais la défaite en finale contre l'Australie a été cuisante il y a 4 ans ... Le match France-Angleterre va être dur et je ne sais pas si le vainqueur sera encore en forme pour battre l'Australie ...



Des demi finale par hémisphère me donnent l'impression d'un arrangement pour une finale nord/sud, non?


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être pas plus mal.
> 
> Il me semble qu'on avait éliminé les blacks il y a 4 ans en demi.
> Ils l'ont très mal digéré.
> En imaginant passer en finale, je crois qu'on aurait passé 90 mauvaises minutes.



80 minutes... Un match de rugby dure 80 min, deux fois 40... Mais non je ne t'en veux pas, mais non...


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> 80 minutes... Un match de rugby dure 80 min, deux fois 40... Mais non je ne t'en veux pas, mais non...



Oh la laaaa !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais c'est minable de ne même pas savoir ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon ... euh, 90 avec les arrêts de jeu ...

_y'en a des arrêts de jeu au moins ???? _


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Oh la laaaa !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouais... Yen a c'est bon.. Mais 10 min ça fait bcp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aller on va dire 90 min avec la mi temps


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... Yen a c'est bon.. Mais 10 min ça fait bcp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 min de mi temps ???

et t'en fais quoi des heures que tu passes aux vestiaires ???


----------



## melaure (16 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> 10 min de mi temps ???
> 
> et t'en fais quoi des heures que tu passes aux vestiaires ???



Et encore il y a eu une époque ou c'était 5 minutes. Le Rugby n'était pas encore pro. Maintenant c'est du businnes. Si ça continue on aura bientôt 15 minutes de pub, puis 5 minutes toutes les 10 minutes de match et enfin on aura 10 minutes de match entre chaque heure de publicité ...


----------



## PetIrix (16 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et encore il y a eu une époque ou c'était 5 minutes. Le Rugby n'était pas encore pro. Maintenant c'est du businnes. Si ça continue on aura bientôt 15 minutes de pub, puis 5 minutes toutes les 10 minutes de match et enfin on aura 10 minutes de match entre chaque heure de publicité ...



Ca va devenir comme chez les ricains.
4 quart-temps.


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca va devenir comme chez les ricains.
> 4 quart-temps.



ah non !


----------



## PetIrix (16 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ah non !



Quel développement !


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et encore il y a eu une époque ou c'était 5 minutes. Le Rugby n'était pas encore pro. Maintenant c'est du businnes. Si ça continue on aura bientôt 15 minutes de pub, puis 5 minutes toutes les 10 minutes de match et enfin on aura 10 minutes de match entre chaque heure de publicité ...



T'as pas torts, nous sur la 2 ils nous le font pas, mais à la tv Australienne ils mettent des pubs en plein milieu des mi-temps...


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2003)

Arrêtez vos délires ! Ils n'y sont pas arrivé avec le foot : 2*45 min, sport n°1 en France et qui passe la plupart du temps sur TF1 (pour les rencontres nationales).
Alors avec le Rugby qui passe sur F2 ou F3, c'est pas demain la veille qu'il y aura 4*20 min avec plein de morceaux de pubs dedans !


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2003)

Quels sont vos pronostics ?
Pour moi, la France gagne la demi-finale puis la finale !


----------



## PetIrix (16 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont vos pronostics ?
> Pour moi, la France gagne la demi-finale puis la finale !



Le propre du français, est de perdre sur la ligne.
Sans faire de défaitisme, je les imagine passer les anglais, mais se ramasser face aux australiens.


----------



## kabeha (16 Novembre 2003)

Allez faut y croire, ça fait déjà 2 fois qu'il nous font le coup.
Mais cette année ils ont une mentalité de gagnants, contrairement aux autres fois.


----------



## baax (16 Novembre 2003)

_Hey Poms! Where are the redcoats?_ 



Je ne sais pas qui va gagner des anglais ou des francais, mais y'a quand même rien de mieux que les matchs France Angleterre ! Les deux meilleurs ennemis. Ca provoque, ça chambre, ça nargue, ça conspue, ça méprise et c'est toujours la même chose.
En fait en rugby, les anglais se trouve aujourd'hui dans la position des allemands au foot il y a dix ans (c'est clair ou pas ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) . Le jeu est barbant, basé sur la rigueur et la puissance, les joueurs n'ont ni charisme ni charme, mais a la fin, ils gagnent alors que ... tout le reste du monde a souhaité voir gagner l'adversaire. 
Au foot l'anglais souhaite toujours la défaite du francais sauf ... quand c'est l'allemagne qui joue en face. Là, tout le monde des néozed aux gallois) souhaite que ces "cochons" d'anglais se ramassent. On ne changera pas l'histoire de l'Angleterre mais il faut aussi avouer que la période Will Carling, sa horde et sa morgue a fait beaucoup pour promouvoir les envies de "pom bashing" (je vous laisse chercher la signification!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Qu'a donc fait l'angleterre pour mériter ça ? Quelques avis éclairés de spécialistes :

"Look what these bastards have done to Wales. They've taken our coal, our water, our steel. They buy our houses and they only live in them for a fortnight every 12 months. What have they given us? Absolutely nothing. We've been exploited, raped, controlled and punished by the English and that's who you are playing this afternoon."
*Phil Bennett* 

"The only memories I have of England and the English are unpleasant ones. I have decided to adopt the same attitude as them: I despise them as much as they despise everybody else. As long as we beat England I wouldn't mind if we lost every other game in the Six Nations."
*Imanol Harinordoquy* 

"England are probably a team you enjoy losing too the least. You are made to feel it pretty intensely afterwards."
*Andrew Merhtens* 

"People in the UK are praising Clive Woodward's side as though they have one hand on the Webb Ellis Trophy after successive wins over New Zealand, Australia and South Africa. The reality is that, while those victories are terrific scalps for the Poms, they are not as significant as they appear at face value."
*David Campese* 

"I really don't like the English players. I don't respect them like I do Australia or New Zealand. When you beat them, they are full of excuses and when they win they act like world-beaters."
*Ollie le Roux* 

Je souhaite que la France gagne pour la simple raison que si les angliches l'emportent je vais en entendre parler pendant 4 ans voire plus ! Si en plus ils gagnent la coupe, j'entends déjà mes potes anglais : "Oye mate ! U shut up cos we won two world wars and two world cup ! So, u go to the bar and get the pints !"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ajouterais juste que, malgré tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'adore les anglais. Pour leur caractères, pour Londres, pour leur pub et pour tous les moments passés avec eux. Donc, que le meilleur gagne !

Pour finir, la recette du chef, *le coq a l'étouffée*
"France are favourites and everyone is saying they are playing very well but they haven't played England yet and they have never been pressurised for 80 minutes."
*Clive Woodward*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont vos pronostics ?
> Pour moi, la France gagne la demi-finale puis la finale !



me too


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont vos pronostics ?
> Pour moi, la France gagne la demi-finale puis la finale !



France Poooowwwwwwaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais juste que, malgré tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y' pas qu'en angleterre ou il y a des bon pub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espere bien que les français vont battre une fois de plus ces rosbeef  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pourquoi pas gagner la coupe du monde car ils en sont capable


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

Bon c'est pas tout mais demain y'a pub, euh guinness, enfin match à 10h


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

M'enfin, demain c'est après le p'tit dodo


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, demain c'est après le p'tit dodo



c'est ça...
et n'oublies pas d'éteindre la lumière


----------



## melaure (16 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, demain c'est après le p'tit dodo



C'est surtout dans pas longtemps. 7H30 avant le début de l'émission et 8h00 avant le match


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

DEBOUT


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> DEBOUT



j'veux bien, mais ça mouille dur, en bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_deuxième mi-temps va être difficile_


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'veux bien, mais ça mouille dur, en bas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ici aussi il pleut !


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2003)

P*****, que c'est dur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stress maximum !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> P*****, que c'est dur !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens bon


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont vos pronostics ?
> Pour moi, la France gagne la demi-finale puis la finale !



Il est encore temps de changer Bébert !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  GO ENGLAND !!!


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il est encore temps de changer Bébert !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ont en a banni pour moins que ça


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2003)

Beuuuuurk ! J'ai la nausée !


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2003)

Le rosbifs nous on dominé physiquement et mentalement, on est fichu, dommage ! Ça sera pour la prochaine fois
Pour la finale, je pense que les anglais ont de bonnes chances de gagner, même si les australiens jouent à domicile.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ont en a banni pour moins que ça














 essaye un peu pour voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et puis ce n'était qu'une suggestion pour Bébert ! Sait on jamais : il peut très bien retourner son iRikiki aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_bon allez si j'allais déjeuner moi .. _


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Beuuuuurk ! J'ai la nausée !








 perdu

Mais malgrés les 4 Guinness j'ai pas la nausée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme quoi ca a du bon de boire de bon matin


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _bon allez si j'allais déjeuner moi .. _



Allez, c'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## Yip (16 Novembre 2003)

Très bon match des Anglais et match plutôt moyen des Français, conclusion : nette victoire des Anglais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On se console en se disant que seuls les Français ont marqué un essai, et avec le foot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bravo aux rugbymen bleus qui ont été très sportifs après la fin du match avec leurs adversaires.


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2003)

En tout qu'a c'est pas ça qui va me réconcilier avec les anglais (ok ok ils ont bien joués.. Mais sans Wilkinson.... gnana gnagna ... grrrrrr)


----------



## maousse (16 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais sans Wilkinson.... gnana gnagna ... grrrrrr)


schick, tu veux dire...


----------



## Coldfingers (16 Novembre 2003)

on nez (rouge) les champions ! on nez ( gros rouge)  les champions !, on nez, on nez, on nez les champions !
 Ah quelle chance d'avoir battu les allemands hier ! Quel match !

We are singing in the rain !  we loose under the rain ! la la la lalala bon... eh ben moi je crie cocoricouaq ! 
Et dans quatre ans, s'il plait à la météo, on va les embarquer dans un chariot rapide vers la tamise les roses bifes.
En attendant, cet aprem&gt; lumière tamisée et sieste. 
c'est trop fatiguant d'être TOUJOURS des champions !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2003)

Coldfingers a dit:
			
		

> on nez (rouge) les champions ! on nez ( gros rouge)  les champions !, on nez, on nez, on nez les champions !
> Ah quelle chance d'avoir battu les allemands hier ! Quel match !
> 
> We are singing in the rain !  we loose under the rain ! la la la lalala bon... eh ben moi je crie cocoricouaq !
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

A tableuhhhh


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> schick, tu veux dire...



Euh... G pas compris


----------



## maousse (16 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euh... G pas compris


heu... c'était une blague nulle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 c'que je peux être rasoir quand même  





_non ! non ! même pas honte ! _


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2003)

Ah oui oki... Moi je cherchais partout un jour nomé Shick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Nan oki ct marrant


----------



## melaure (16 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Très bon match des Anglais et match plutôt moyen des Français, conclusion : nette victoire des Anglais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je trouve qu'on a bien aidé les anglais à gagner. Que de fautes !!! C'est impardonable à ce niveau !


----------



## sylko (17 Novembre 2003)

Je suis certain que tu aurais apprécié une webcam dans les douches, à la fin du match.


----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> présente-lui des maintenant mes condoléances...



tu disais ?


----------



## Bilbo (17 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve qu'on a bien aidé les anglais à gagner. Que de fautes !!! C'est impardonable à ce niveau !


Tiens Melauré sévit ici aussi ?


----------



## melaure (17 Novembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Melauré sévit ici aussi ?



Que veux-tu, le XV n'a pas écouté son entraineur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Les garçons, je vous ai beaucoup parlé de l'Ovalie, patrie de l'humanisme, l'Ovalie porteuse de valeurs chevaleresques et de vertus oubliées, mais je crois qu'on ne s'est pas bien compris ! L'humanisme, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il faut demander la permission à l'adversaire pour lui piquer le ballon. L'Ovalie, c'est savoir caresser un visage d'un coup de crampons, décrocher amicalement une mâchoire d'un coup de talon, péter une arcade avec respect... La mandale est belle lorsqu'elle est assénée avec un sourire jovial, festif et de proximité._


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2003)

Après avoir été empaillé par les anglais, ce sont les néo-zélandais qui passe la goudroneuse sur le XV de France ...


----------



## baax (20 Novembre 2003)

Les néozed en ont profité pour passer un petit coup de rouleau compresseur, comme ca c'est plus propre ! Vous avez des bleus bien aplatis, c'est plus facile pour les ranger dans les valises du retour.
Reste a voir australie-angleterre ! Vu les équipes, ca va pas etre facile de prendre parti pour quelqu'un !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Rendez-vous le 14 février pour France-Italie au Stade-de-France et surtout pour "LeCrunch" de la revanche (peut-etre contre les champions du monde!) dans le même stade le 27 mars. Espérons qu'il ne pleuve pas !


----------



## ederntal (21 Novembre 2003)

Les francais s'en foutait de ce match!
Ils sont capable de battre les all-black mais pour cela il faut etre motiver et avec nos meilleurs joueurs (pas les remplacants, demotivé car c'est la "petite finale")

Le capitaine des black la dis "la france est capable de battre tout le monde quand elle est en forme"

Malheuresement, on était pas en forme contre les anglais (qu'on est largement capable de battre)... Mais la pluie tends a jouer au pieds (la france comme l'angleterre était tres peu habille a la main), et la Wilkinson est vraiment imbattable!

De plus Michalak n'était vraiment pas dans un bon jour au pied. Si il avait mis les 2 premieres pénalités loupées on aurait eu une avance confortable... et les francais auraient été plus sur d'eux!

Bref Bravo wilkinson... je pari sur lui et son equipe pour samedi!
Bien que je ne suis pas pour ces salaud de "ROZEBIFF"


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Novembre 2003)

Pour une équipe qui était capable de battre la Nouvelle-Zélande et l'Angleterre on s'est quand même pris 2 belles défaites.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2003)

GO ENGLAND ! GO !!!






















Coupe du Monde 2003  - Finale 

  samedi 22 novembre 2003

AUSTRALIE    5
  ANGLETERRE 14


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Bon les rosbeefs sont maîtres du monde ...
A dans 4 ans...


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2003)

C'est très bien pour le Rugby européen. Pour la France il va vraiment falloir faire les réformes des compétition. Laporte s'était déjà plein après la coupe de 99 et rien n'a été fait. Si dans 4 ans on prépare encore l'équipe 3 mois avant parce que la fédération ne veut pas réformer le planning de la saison, on risque la même désillusion ...


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Serge Blanco désapprouve Laporte sur le fait d'avoir les joueurs aussi souvent qu'il le veut .... A la manière des Anglais ...


----------

